# Cognitive behavioral therapy and hypnotherapy have been successfully



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIStudies find cognitive therapy benefits IBSLOS ANGELES (May 24, 2006) â€" Cognitive behavioral therapy and hypnotherapy have been successfully used in the treatment of a variety of chronic syndromes, including common functional disorders of the gastrointestinal tract, such as irritable bowel syndrome. New research presented today at Digestive Disease WeekÂ® 2006 (DDW) again asserts that these therapies may have a powerful impact on the digestive system including improving symptoms of lower GI tract disorders. DDW is the largest international gathering of physicians and researchers in the fields of gastroenterology, hepatology, endoscopy and gastrointestinal surgery. "These studies illustrate the intricate ties between the digestive tract and other major body systems," said Emeran Mayer, M.D., professor of medicine, physiology and psychiatry, University of California, Los Angeles. "Physicians must recognize these connections to help treat patients more effectively." http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...a-sfc051906.php


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

More information on thisTherapy, Hypnosis for Irritable Bowel?http://www.webmd.com/content/article/122/1...?src=RSS_PUBLIC


----------

